# Help! Unwed female, safe for std checks/treatment in dubai?



## Emseewun (Jan 18, 2014)

First things first, I have extensively looked for some answers regarding this and I'm just too unsure I can trust what I have found so far. 
Google search tells me there is a place I can have std checks/treatment in dubai, also I've read manchester clinic may be safe to do so. Then again, I read there are no std clinics and trouble for the unmarried.

I'm in dubai by renewing my visitors visa every month and plan is i will be sponsored by my father to get my residency. I'm worried about a positive result for std in the medical you get, so I want to get checked beforehand. 

I'm female and unmarried, never had an std before but I have a suspicion something is not right and fear I'm in the wrong country to ease my worries. Also, price of check then treatment?!? It will cost me just over AED 3000 just to go home and sort it comfortably there, unless it's a waste and there's nothing wrong with me of course... Would probably take me at least a week or 2 to be able to laugh about that...

I know I've asked a lot of questions but these answers I can't find without feeling I'll be slapped with a massive bill as well as told I've broken some law with some ever-lasting record of it :frown:
Please help.
Ta


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I am going to move your post to the Dubai section of the forum, you have a better chance of getting an answer on there.


----------



## persianfromtexas (Sep 23, 2012)

The only std that they check you for in dubai is hiv/aids you can get tests done at almost all clinics or Labs. If you do have hiv it will be reported and you will immediately be deported..


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yup, basically the only thing they care about is HIV/AIDS. You can be screened for everything else at clinics like GMC, Dr Akel's, Mediclinics - with no issues. Any responsible person will screen themselves every 6-12 months any way. Don't panic.

PS these clinics all have western doctors, if that makes you feel better.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If I may say, if you really so feel something is not 'right', please don't ignore it, get yourself checked. All the gynaes I have met here, regardless of their nationality, have been very approachable. None of them have asked for proof of marriage either.


----------



## Cassandra1989 (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello.. Im just wondering if you get the test done? Because ive read threads and was confused if its ok to test or i will get into deportation if i have std


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Cassandra1989 said:


> Hello.. Im just wondering if you get the test done? Because ive read threads and was confused if its ok to test or i will get into deportation if i have std


No you won't. Only if you're testing for HIV/AIDS.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

And to add to chocco and bedo, if you have an STD, get it sorted!


----------

